

Ask YC: Is [dead] censorship excessive? - andreyf

I just noticed we have some new properties of dead stories, like http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=348974<p>Not only is the once-top story dead (hidden from people who haven't opted into seeing dead stories), but my upvotes seem to be disregarded, new comments are disabled, and the story URL has been stripped out.<p>Isn't this a bit much, considering I've opted into seeing dead stories?
======
brk
No, it's not too much. Discuss politics elsewhere.

~~~
andreyf
It doesn't necessarily have to be a story about politics... the example was
just the latest one I saw. I'm just curious why an opt-in system for dead
stories isn't enough?

~~~
pg
It's simply that the software doesn't (yet at least) have different categories
of deadness for links that are offtopic vs spam. Most dead links are spam, and
with those you want to be fairly severe.

